# Aluminum Dutch Ovens



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So I've been thinking about picking up one of these. I like the fact that they don't rust, and are light weight. Has anyone ever used these? I've only watched them get used once or twice, but they seemed like a pretty slick way of doing things. What's your thoughts on this?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I think that is what they use in those volcano type cookers. They seem to work pretty good, you just won't be supplementing your RDA of iron.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

You ever watch an Aluminum can in the fire?


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

I think a cast iron one would last you longer. Aluminum doesn't do as well with heat.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

copper said:


> I think a cast iron one would last you longer. Aluminum doesn't do as well with heat.


Aluminum heads, intake manifolds, radiator's all seem to do quite well. I think a aluminum dutch oven would be cool. It actually might clean up easier.

Copper just wants everything to be made of _copper_... :wink:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Aluminum ones are harder to control the heat and easier to get hot spots. Not saying you can't get the job done but you have to be much more careful. Plus the most of the appeal of the iron ones is their distictive flavor they add to the food when properly seasoned. I've never seen an aluminum one that was seasoned.

Just my .02


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Used to use an alummy on pack trips- ( Buddies llamas) seemed to work OK.


----------

